# 清者自清，浊者自浊



## panzerfaust0

Hello.  I encountered this phrase, "清者自清，浊者自浊" in writing and I really liked it.  I would like to translate it in English.

Context: In one of 金庸's novels, the 倚天屠龙记, the protagonist 张无忌 was fighting 华山派 矮老者, 高老者, after subduing their 掌门人鲜于通.  The 矮老者 said to him, "可是我华山派的名声，却也给你这小子当众毁得不成模样，我师兄弟跟你拼了这两条老命!".  To which 张无忌 replied, "华山派清者自清，浊者自浊，偶尔出一个败类，不碍贵派威名。武林中不肖之徒，各大门派均在所难免，两位何必耿耿于怀？".  Anyway, if you need to find the original text, this comes from the 第二十一回 entitled "排难解纷当六强" of said novel.

I wish to use this phrase, "清者自清，浊者自浊" in the following manner.  Imagine I have a friend, who is Jewish.  He read something online about the supposed many "evils" done by Jews, and he becomes very depressed about it.  He almost feels ashamed to be Jewish.  I want to comfort him, so I am thinking of saying to him, "Jewish people are made up with a lot of individuals.  You should know that 清者自清，浊者自浊.  So don't let what you hear about Jews online bother you".

Thanks.


----------



## kategogogo

True blue will never stain. The marks of sin will never be washed away.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我觉得那个俗语金庸用错了


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 我觉得那个俗语金庸用错了


为啥？我没觉得啊？


----------



## brofeelgood

"_with history the final judge of our deeds_" - J. F. Kennedy

Truth will speak for itself, and history will judge if one is truly innocent or guilty.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

清者自清浊者自浊，清者和浊者界限分明，不会混合的。而金庸说华山派中有清有浊，那么华山派作为一个整体是清浊混合非清非浊的。这明显矛盾。

可以这么说：清者自清浊者自浊，华山派出了一两个败类，不碍华山派其余人的令名。
金庸那么说，不行。
楼主想表达的意思，是说，同族中有几个败类不碍族中其余人的名声，没问题。但作为民族这个整体，显然名声会因败类的存在而名声稍微败坏一些。

金庸想表达的意思，可以用白璧微瑕。
华山派虽出了几个败类，但也只是白璧微瑕，不碍贵派的威名。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 清者自清浊者自浊，清者和浊者界限分明，不会混合的。而金庸说华山派中有清有浊，那么华山派作为一个整体是清浊混合非清非浊的。这明显矛盾。
> 
> 可以这么说：清者自清浊者自浊，华山派出了一两个败类，不碍华山派其余人的令名。
> 金庸那么说，不行。
> 楼主想表达的意思，是说，同族中有几个败类不碍族中其余人的名声，没问题。但作为民族这个整体，显然名声会因败类的存在而名声稍微败坏一些。


我理解原句的意思是：
华山派[的人]清者自清，浊者自浊……
只是[的人]二字被省略了。

我认为这种省略并不难理解，比如：
他们班好的好，坏的坏……
在特定语境下，可能表示[他们班的人]、[他们班的成绩]……

我一直反对写小说的把所有人的语言都写得跟教科书一样标准。事实上，如果把生活中人们的发言抄写下来，会发现根本就不严谨，也不影响理解。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

后面写的是“不碍贵派威名”，而不是“贵派其他人的威名”。处处省略，已经形成了语病。

换成白璧微瑕，要顺畅得多。

“华山派白璧微瑕，偶尔出一个败类，不碍贵派威名。”


----------



## Skatinginbc

華山派清者自清，濁者自濁， 偶爾出一個敗類，不碍贵派威名 (言下之意: 若率眾作惡， 瞞得過一時, 瞞不過一世，貴派名聲終究不會好到那裡去)

張無忌心裡想的是：貴派清者自清，濁者自濁。
張無忌想讓對方理解的是：貴派之人清者自清，濁者自濁。
把話說得委婉動聽，但含糊語病之處正顯露其弦外之音。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 后面写的是“不碍贵派威名”，而不是“贵派其他人的威名”。处处省略，已经形成了语病。
> 换成白璧微瑕，要顺畅得多。
> “华山派白璧微瑕，偶尔出一个败类，不碍贵派威名。”


华山派清者自清，浊者自浊，偶尔出一个败类，不碍贵派威名。武林中不肖之徒，各大门派均在所难免，两位何必耿耿于怀？
我承认你的说法更好。严格追究的话，原句是有语病的。
但我还是觉得原句意思够清楚，不妨碍理解。现实中表达能力好的人也不过如此。我个人是接受的。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这属于错用成语，高中改错题的诸多类型之一。用清者自清的话，那句应该写成：
……我上面已经写了……

请不要贬低表达能力好的人的水平好不好

什么含糊语病之处正是其言外之意，无非是为尊者讳，给名人打补丁罢了。把话说得正确了也能达到类似效果，何必用个病句。

病句不是不可以写，但要写得高明写得让人佩服。这句远达不到“优秀病句”的水准。

再好的作家写个垃圾句子也是寻常。


----------



## Skatinginbc

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 请不要贬低表达能力好的人的水平好不好


是說我嗎？ 不管是不是我，不管指的是何話，我都想說，我對你的文學造詣是十分敬仰的，常自嘆不如，真的。金庸的那句話確實有語病。

可是，我讀那個病句時，腦子真的浮現了兩種概念：
1. 華山派的名譽好壞，不是你在這裡蠻爭就能爭出來的。貴派是好是壞，大家心裡可明白得很。
2. 清者自清，你用不著擔心少數的害群之馬會壞了你們的名聲。

從整段話分析，張無忌說的是(2).  那麼(1)從何而來？ 是開始的那一句「華山派(清者自清)濁者自濁」所引發，大腦根據前面的故事(華山派在掌門人帶領下為非作歹)自動完形填空而成。 我只是想說，金庸的那段話確實在我腦裡製造了這樣的效果。


----------



## lingkky

比如说你被一个嫌犯诬赖强奸一个女人。其实强奸的是他。

这是你说
*清者自清，浊者自浊。*


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

Skatinginbc said:


> 是說我嗎？ 不管是不是我，不管指的是何話，我都想說，我對你的文學造詣是十分敬仰的，常自嘆不如，真的。金庸的那句話確實有語病。
> 
> 可是，我讀那個病句時，腦子真的浮現了兩種概念：
> 1. 華山派的名譽好壞，不是你在這裡蠻爭就能爭出來的。貴派是好是壞，大家心裡可明白得很。
> 2. 清者自清，你用不著擔心少數的害群之馬會壞了你們的名聲。
> 
> 從整段話分析，張無忌說的是(2).  那麼(1)從何而來？ 是開始的那一句「華山派(清者自清)濁者自濁」所引發，大腦根據前面的故事(華山派在掌門人帶領下為非作歹)自動完形填空而成。 我只是想說，金庸的那段話確實在我腦裡製造了這樣的效果。



那句是回superxw的。他说“表达能力好的人也不过如此”。很难认同。
金庸的文笔是非常好的，但他的作品就是当年的快餐文学，追求更新速度，文字上肯定不能精益求精，出现各种低级失误是意料中事。他文章的优秀片段已经很多，足够了。出现点类似错误不会减低对他的评价。

关于这个病句和你读后的反应，就我看来，其实是因为文章前后映衬，通过前后文足以理解作者所真正要表达的意思，同时，错误的用词又使人理解出了其他意思。两者结合，你就有如此这般的读后感了。

最后拍个马屁，我对你的水平和执着也是万分佩服。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 那句是回superxw的。他说“表达能力好的人也不过如此”。很难认同。


我们可以找一个你认为的，或者公认的“现实中表达能力好”的人，然后找一段他即兴发言的录音或视频，比如“某领导人答记者问”，因为这类似张无忌回应质疑的场合，然后咱们试着挑一挑语法错误。
除非是之前写过讲稿，有练过，否则我相信像张无忌这样的语言比比皆是。
文学作品是现实的提炼加工。完全没语病是一种舒服的文艺形式。但我也喜欢看现实一点的。


----------



## fyl

“清者自清，浊者自浊”，究竟是指华山派的清浊还是华山派的人的清浊呢？

第一种可能：华山派。华山派出了败类，有人或许就会因此觉得是华山派这个门派不好，教唆弟子犯罪。这时张无忌说，“清者自清浊者自浊”，华山派其实并没有放纵门人弟子，别人的猜测没有根据。各大门派都难免出败类，华山派即使偶尔出一两个，也不能说明华山派如何如何。
如果这样解读，我觉得确实有语病。你说我偷东西，难道我会说“*我*清者自清浊者自浊”吗？这个说法很奇怪，因为“我”只是一个人，哪有什么清者浊者的。应该说“*偷东西这件事上*清者自清浊者自浊”。

第二种可能：华山派的人。这里“清者自清，浊者自浊”不是传统用法。华山派清*者*自清，浊*者*自浊＝华山派清*的人*自然清，浊*的人*自然浊。这样解释没有语病（我觉得不用改成“华山派的人”）。但是这并不是“清者自清，浊者自浊”的正常用法，而是拆开之后逐字理解。并且和“偶尔出一个败类，不碍贵派威名”逻辑衔接不好。

根据提供的语境，矮老者是担心别人对华山派的议论，而“清者自清，浊者自浊”这个成语恰恰有“身正不怕影子斜”的含义，所以我乍一看到这句话就把它当作正常的修饰整个华山派的成语去理解，也就是第一种解读，然后我也觉得这句话有语病。。。后来又一想，第二种解读也勉强说得通，没有语病，但后面一句的逻辑有点问题，应如#8改成“贵派其他人的威名”。总之这句话的确是有点问题。


----------



## coolfool

The clear would clear themselves per se, the dirty would dirty themselves as such.
Simply put:
The clear would per se clear, the dirty as such dirty, themselves.


----------

